# An odd question about Squigs



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a crazy thought today, maybe someone can help me out.

What noise do you think squigs make? Barking, growling, burping?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sure that they purr, right after they finish burping.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

and after they finish swallowing


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think they growl


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah! They make a high pitched squealing noise like a pig.:victory:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As their "noise" as you put it is a very simple form of Orkish, all of the above, plus "boing" and "splat".

:speaking orkish fluently cyclops:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've always imageined them doing a very loud high pitch screech


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

maybe they say Ni constantly?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd imagine them growling and hissing, sorta like a dog but in orkish manners:mrgreen:.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I think a kind of clacking and squarking, like a deranged parrot...


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

I thinkk they sound like my ex.:shok:


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

crocodilesoldier said:


> I thinkk they sound like my ex.:shok:


That's awesome. :good:


----------

